
Is Threatening to Publish Nude/Lewd Photos of Jeff Bezos Criminal Blackmail? - gnicholas
http://reason.com/volokh/2019/02/08/blackmail-and-the-bezos-v-national-enqui
======
ggm
Here's slate.com's take on the specific legal jepardy AMI is in:
[https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/02/jeff-bezos-
ameri...](https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/02/jeff-bezos-american-
media-national-enquirer-blackmail.html)

~~~
dragonwriter
Slate leaves off RICO, but with the multiple allegations of similar
extortionate conduct within the required window, extortion being a RICO
predicate offense, and an organized enterprise involved, there's RICO
jeopardy, which involves both criminal and civil liability for everyone
involved.

------
dekhn
volokh is arguing points of law; bezos is playing the game of public opinion,
which are two different things. In public opinion, threatining to public nude
photos _is_ blackmail. Bezos didn't do this with the intent of filing a
lawsuit, he's attacking president trump in this (as a response to trump
attacking him through the NE).

------
towaway1138
I'd certainly consider a threat to expose me to those pics as blackmail, yes.

~~~
jstewartmobile
How much would you pay not to see them?

